# anything at Pcola Pier?



## KingFishin613 (Apr 9, 2012)

was there anything caught today at Pensacola beach Pier? 6/8/12


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

heard from a friend who caught a bunch of spanish, 2 mahi were landed and also some kings...

borrowed from Jonathan...


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

The one day, I didnt go!!!!! Damnit


----------



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

kings and spanisg are running good on gotcha and cigs


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

yesterday (6/11/12) spanish were running like crazy, saw some very nice kings @ ~40lbs. plenty of shark. Seemed like the fish were biting almost anything in the water too. Went home with some nice spanish and few pomps


----------

